
Molecules Essential to Life Found in Deep Space for the First Time - Mz
http://www.ibtimes.com/molecules-essential-life-found-deep-space-first-time-2382356
======
civilian
We already knew there were organic compounds in space, this just added another
one to the list of organic compounds in space.

Nothing to see here, folks.

